# Josh 5:7-15 monthly devotional



## clark thompson (Jan 24, 2014)

Joshua 5:7

King James Version (KJV)



7 And their children, whom he raised up in their stead, them Joshua circumcised: for they were uncircumcised, because they had not circumcised them by the way.



Joshua 5:7
Good News Translation (GNT)
7 The sons of these men had never been circumcised, and it was this new generation that Joshua circumcised.

Good News Translation (GNT) 
Copyright © 1992 by American Bible Society

My thoughts.
This showed that God's covenant would continue through them, God 's today is carried through Jesus and not circumcision.



Live a life for Jesus.


----------



## clark thompson (Feb 21, 2014)

Joshua 5:8
King James Version (KJV)
8 And it came to pass, when they had done circumcising all the people, that they abode in their places in the camp, till they were whole.



Joshua 5:8
Good News Translation (GNT)

8 After the circumcision was completed, the whole nation stayed in the camp until the wounds had healed. 

Good News Translation (GNT) 
Copyright © 1992 by American Bible Society

My thoughts.
Sometimes we need to rest even as we are serving the Lord by obedience. 



Live a life for Jesus.


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2014)

clark thompson said:


> Good News Translation (GNT)



It's my recollection that the TEV was considered a paraphrase, rather than a translation when it was released. It was re-branded as the 'Good News Translation' in an effort to boost its reputation. It is easily read, but perhaps not as nuanced as some of the other versions available.


----------



## clark thompson (Mar 20, 2014)

Joshua 5:9

King James Version (KJV)



9 And the Lord said unto Joshua, This day have I rolled away the reproach of Egypt from off you. Wherefore the name of the place is called Gilgal unto this day.



Joshua 5:9
Good News Translation (GNT)
9 The Lord said to Joshua, “Today I have removed from you the disgrace of being slaves in Egypt.” That is why the place was named Gilgal, the name it still has.

Good News Translation (GNT) 
Copyright © 1992 by American Bible Society

These are my thoughts.
When we have the Faith we will see His promises come true, just not every one of them and we should not forget His promises.



Live a life for Jesus.


----------

